
Jensen polynomials for the Riemann zeta function - beefman
https://www.pnas.org/content/116/23/11103
======
beefman
preprint: [https://arxiv.org/abs/1902.07321](https://arxiv.org/abs/1902.07321)

popular article:
[https://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2019/05/190521162441.h...](https://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2019/05/190521162441.htm)

